# (experienced) opinions please ...



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm in-between offshore boats and was thinking about using my small (15') aluminum "Express" bass boat (w/ 9.9 Tohatsu and Motorguide) for some occasional inshore / bay fishing. If I'm really careful about rinsing, washing, flushing, etc., would the salt water eventually damage the boat and motor anyway. Thanks.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Just rinse after using in saltwater, you'll be fine.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Won't do any damage at all if you flush the motor and rinse the boat.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey thanks for your replies. I forgot to ask ... would a "fresh water" trolling motor survive the elements as well? I'm sure they're different from the salt water series of Motorguides. Thanks again!


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Steve B said:


> Hey thanks for your replies. I forgot to ask ... would a "fresh water" trolling motor survive the elements as well? I'm sure they're different from the salt water series of Motorguides. Thanks again!


I have a 20 tohatsu and a reg minn kota TM and they are fine after over a year steady.I always rise and flush when done though.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

What does your warranty say about using it in salt water?
Unless designs have changed- freshwater trolling motors are not really designed to withstand the harsh elements of saltwater for prolonged use. I wouldn't do it on a regular basis and expect it to last. Most trolling motors probably have encapsulated electronics, and we did have a motor guide we used a few times without any evident problem. If using it in saltwater on a regular basis, I would probably find a shaft mount zinc for it and rinse thoroughly after each use.
I agree occasional use on inshore trips with a thorough freshwater rinse may be ok. Use of a "Saltaway" product would probably be extremely beneficial.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Steve I would use SALT AWAY after every salt water use. It leaves a coating on the metal and I am confident you will suffer no damage after using the rig in prolong salt water use.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

It wouldn't hurt to put a zinc on the TM shaft. And your boat trailer will probably show corrosion first.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Steve;

I ran a small jon boat w/ 2 elec. motors in the ICW/Bay for over 4 yrs....same motors, no problems.

If you can attach a zinc anode, it will help w/ the electrolysis that occurs in salt water.
Just rinse things good when you get home.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

I really do appreciate your helpful advice!

It's a great little boat, but I'm pretty sure the warranties are long-gone (10 years +). I keep it for a fresh water "fishing fix." I'll definitely buy the Salt-Away for the wash down and flush. Just one launch and trailer wash (I have a boat house w/ a 13,000 pound lift and that's gonna look really funny). Where can I find / buy a zinc anode for the trolling motor shaft (West Marine, Sam's, J & M, Walmart ...)?

Thank you again ... this forum and you fellow-fisherman are the best!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Something that most don't think about as it is out of sight and out of mind.

Carpeted bunks and alum boats.

The chafing of loading a boat will wear the paint away. This exposes the bare alum. You don't see it unless your a diver.

Carpet stays wet and holds salt. Very hard to do a thorough rinse. Salt eats on bare alum.

This is why I have no carpet, but rather plastic slicks on the bunks.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Any possible way to launch the boat without dunking the trailer? If you're only launching once, I'd pay to have it lifted and put in. Maybe you and a couple of buddies can just lift it off the trailer and slide it off the end of a dock?

Boat will be fine, trailer will become a rust bucket rather quickly.... even if washed off.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmmm ... good idea(s), I'll have to think that one through. Used to keep my "big" boat at Zeke's, but they "don't lift boats off trailers" and I know my buddies don't work out :no:. Thanks.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Not going to hurt the trailer, once in awhile. Since you are putting it on a lift the trailer is not going to be exposed much but I would ditch the 'carpet' covers after I moved to the lift. Carpet and salt don't mix.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

West has zincs, and I second the recommendation. Used them for the 2-3 years I ran mine, no problems at all. The only problem I've personally seen with a "tinny" was when pressure treated wood was in *direct* contact, either the transom or bunks. There were numerous tiny holes (corrosion?) in the hull at the contact site(s). Plastic glides work great. You can install them at the ramp.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Your reply(s) make a lot of sense:
Once launched, I'll replace carpet covered bunks with the vinyl / plastic guides.
I'm glad my lift has aluminum bunks with heavy duty vinyl / rubber glides.
And I'll pick up a zinc anode at West Marine.

This has really helped me. The thought of not being able to do some sort of "salt water" fishing has been stressful. I love fishing offshore so much that I've never fished inshore and know very little about it. But now that I know I can use my little boat (responsibly) without destroying it, I'm looking forward to learning all that I can.

Hope to be posting some "inshore" reports soon. And thanks again!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm no expert, but in my experience it is impossible for you to use an aluminum boat (or any boat) in salt water without any damage. As noted, if you have carpet on the trailer bunks, the carpet will hold salt and will eat away at your hull. It WILL happen. Also, your trailer is probably not a saltwater trailer and it will corrode and need to be replaced sooner than you'd like. If you have any steel on your trailer it will be destroyed within a few years. Nothing you can do, although if you follow the previous advice you will prolong the results of eventual damage.


----------



## Spooled (Jan 13, 2012)

Carpet on the bunk boards of the trailer is rough with saltwater use because it retains the salt and over time pitting of the aluminum will occur. Replacing the carpet with some type of vinyl not rubber(rubber contains carbon, not good with aluminum). Remember that treated wood is treated with salt so a barrier is needed to protect the aluminum.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, after hearing (and greatly appreciating) all the experienced opinions and salt water wisdom ... the decision was made for me. An individual is coming to buy the boat next week.

The good news is, I wont have to worry about what salt water does to aluminum and other things made for fresh water. The bad news is, I'm "boat-less." The GREAT news is ... I get to start shopping for another boat! (So stay tuned for another thread, "Which is the better boat ...?").

Thank you all again for your insight and advice and happy holidays to you and yours!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Steve B said:


> Well, after hearing (and greatly appreciating) all the experienced opinions and salt water wisdom ... the decision was made for me. An individual is coming to buy the boat next week.
> 
> The good news is, I wont have to worry about what salt water does to aluminum and other things made for fresh water. The bad news is, I'm "boat-less." The GREAT news is ... I get to start shopping for another boat! (So stay tuned for another thread, "Which is the better boat ...?").
> 
> Thank you all again for your insight and advice and happy holidays to you and yours!


There are plenty of existing threads on that subject. The big question will be, what kind of fishing will you be doing most?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I know that you sold the boat, but this is for the benefit of others with Aluminum boats in salt. I did not see these things mentioned and they are HUGE No-No's on aluminum boats in salt.
1 make sure electrical system ground is isolated from body of boat. Grounding to the hull creates an electrolysis effect. It accelerated the corrosion. Watch that trolling motor! It's body may be grounded internally to the electronics. Then you have to isolate the trolling motor mount from the boat.
2 when you ground your zinc anodes, make sure that they are isolated from the body of the boat as well.
3 if the boat is left contacting the water, like a slipped boat or half lifted on a lift... The corrosion can be accelerated by a nearby boat with bronze fittings or prop. The bronze will suck electrons from the nearby aluminum through the saltwater.

Oh, and I also HIGHLY recommend the Salt-Away!!! That stuff is amazing.


----------

